# Good news guys..



## thedaras (3 Jun 2010)

How about a good news thread??

My mum( recently diagnosed with Parkinsons) was collected from her house today by minibus and brought to the hospital.

When there she saw a nutritionist, a doctor and a physiotherapist.

She was also given a sit down four course meal, and sandwich's and tea later in the day,and was then driven home again.
All compliments of the taxpayer.

She was delighted with the service ,so in this time of "economic downturn",we seem to have got some things right!

Hope some of you can add to the good news....


----------



## Kine (3 Jun 2010)

I never said my tax could be used on that!

I got a new job...so I'm happy


----------



## truthseeker (4 Jun 2010)

The past 2 mornings its been warm enough to wear just shorts and a vest top cycling to and from work. Feels like Im in a foreign country


----------



## Ciaraella (4 Jun 2010)

It's 3 months today until my wedding day so i'm in great form!


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Jun 2010)

Its a bank holiday Friday........


----------



## callybags (4 Jun 2010)

Nina romped home last night @ 3 to 1


----------



## Caveat (4 Jun 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> Its a bank holiday Friday........


 
+1

Doesn't take much out of the ordinary to make me happy.

Starting tomorrow; wife, music, friends, BBQ, beer. All of them, all day, in that order of importance as it happens.

(But it doesn't really matter what the order is because I'm definitely getting them all, guaranteed )


----------



## foxylady (4 Jun 2010)

Bank Holiday friday - woohoo


----------



## elefantfresh (4 Jun 2010)

You'll need sunshine kind of music for the BBQ Caveat. Have to get a playlist together. Bit of the Beach Boys. Some Bob. The Pogues for later on?


----------



## Staples (4 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> She was delighted with the service ,so in this time of "economic downturn",we seem to have got some things right!


 
Glad to hear of your good experience with the public sector.  Worth mentioning perhaps the next time they're getting a pasting on these pages.


----------



## Caveat (4 Jun 2010)

elefantfresh said:


> You'll need sunshine kind of music for the BBQ Caveat. Have to get a playlist together. Bit of the Beach Boys. Some Bob. The Pogues for later on?


 
Have it sorted mate - last years 70s party playlist will do just fine. 5 cds, plenty of 'warm' classic rock, soothing funk, sunny disco etc. 



Staples said:


> Glad to hear of your good experience with the public sector. Worth mentioning perhaps the next time they're getting a pasting on these pages.


 
+1


----------



## Firefly (4 Jun 2010)

_Comfortably _fitting in 18 holes of golf after work


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Jun 2010)

Bank holiday weekend yippee so BBQ tonight & prob right through the weekend whatever the weather ( did one last sunday in the rain under big umbrella no sweat) . And on hols Wednesday for a week  Nothin gonna stop me now .


----------



## Sunny (4 Jun 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Bank holiday weekend yippee so BBQ tonight & prob right through the weekend whatever the weather ( did one last sunday in the rain under big umbrella no sweat) . And on hols Wednesday for a week  Nothin gonna stop me now .


 

Did you hear about the ash cloud next week?


----------



## Welfarite (4 Jun 2010)

Sunny said:


> Did you hear about the ash cloud next week?


 This is a good news thread ...Jeeze!


----------



## Sunny (4 Jun 2010)

Welfarite said:


> This is a good news thread ...Jeeze!


 
Well then the good news is I am only joking.


----------



## Teatime (4 Jun 2010)

Savage weather, Limerick bound, Thomond Park, Ba Bas, then pints, ceol, caint, craic etc etc...and tomorrow is another day...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwCbG4I0QyA


----------



## The_Banker (4 Jun 2010)

Cork City Foras Co-op have managed to buy the name Cork City Football Club from the liquidator so next season in the LOI we will revert to our 'proper' name!

And we are playing tonight in The Cup and in the sunshine! Despite our previous owner we have survived and are now a fans owned club!


----------



## callybags (4 Jun 2010)

> Cork City Foras Co-op have managed to buy the name Cork City Football Club from the liquidator so next season in the LOI we will revert to our 'proper' name!
> 
> And we are playing tonight in The Cup and in the sunshine! Despite our previous owner we have survived and are now a fans owned club!


 
Good news from a banker.

Now things are looking up


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Jun 2010)

Sunny said:


> Did you hear about the ash cloud next week?



It's ok I have the 50 foot Sunseeker on standby down the East Ferry. Cork to España in nothing flat


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Jun 2010)

Firefly said:


> _Comfortably _fitting in 18 holes of golf after work


 
+1!

Also, two weeks ago, I had an x-ray in the South Infirmary. My appointment was for 10:45 am. I arrived at 10:40, was dealt with by a very pleasant receptionist and x-rayed by a lovely looking, young radiographer (yes, female!) , and I drove away in my car at 11:07.

Happy days!!!


----------



## Deiseblue (4 Jun 2010)

World Cup starts next Friday , 3 games a day initially and Ferdinand out for Engerland !


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Jun 2010)

Just heading for Kerry........................


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Jun 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Just heading for Kerry........................



Do dey have Beamish in d'Kingdom Lex ?


----------



## Vanilla (4 Jun 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Just heading for Kerry........................


 
Me too, well tomorrow. But I'm off to Dingle- happy days.


----------



## Caveat (4 Jun 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Me too, well tomorrow. But I'm off to Dingle- happy days.



Hope you enjoy it - I'm sure you will!

I was in Dingle 6 years ago - lovely place and all & we were blessed with good weather, some lovely restaurants, but please tell me that the demise of the celtic tiger has meant that some (and in fairness, I do mean only some) of the chancers charging exorbitant prices for food that was at best average have learnt their lesson? The only downer for me at the time.


----------



## BillK (5 Jun 2010)

Sorry to put a dampener on the good news but I hope you all realise that when you retire (like me) you won't get bank holidays off!!


----------



## Caveat (5 Jun 2010)

BillK said:


> Sorry to put a dampener on the good news but I hope you all realise that when you retire (like me) you won't get bank holidays off!!



What a horrible way to look at things!


----------



## thedaras (6 Jun 2010)

Staples said:


> Glad to hear of your good experience with the public sector.  Worth mentioning perhaps the next time they're getting a pasting on these pages.



Or I could say that I started a thread on AAM to celebrate the fact that she got the service she and others are actually entitled too! 
And one which the taxpayers actually pay for!


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> World Cup starts next Friday , 3 games a day initially and Ferdinand out for Engerland !



Wasn't this meant to be a good news thread.  That recently purchased tin of gloss paint for all the internal doors will now sit in the shed until all these games are over.  I've only been naggin' about them since May '09


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 Jun 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Do dey have Beamish in d'Kingdom Lex ?


 
No, Graham. They only have a substitute called Guinness. A poor imitation, though!


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> Hope you enjoy it - I'm sure you will!
> 
> I was in Dingle 6 years ago - lovely place and all & we were blessed with good weather, some lovely restaurants, but please tell me that the demise of the celtic tiger has meant that some (and in fairness, I do mean only some) of the chancers charging exorbitant prices for food that was at best average have learnt their lesson? The only downer for me at the time.


 
I go there a lot. Called there yesterday (Saturday). A lot of the restaurants have closed. Some of the pubs do outstanding food though. Very good main courses for around €11+. One or two of the restaurants were very expensive alright but most people are voting with their pockets now. 

Dingle town is nice to walk around but I much prefer to be out west around Ballyferriter. Every time I go out around there, I see something I haven't seen before. And you'll always meet someone from Cork.


----------



## Staples (7 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> Or I could say that I started a thread on AAM to celebrate the fact that she got the service she and others are actually entitled too!
> And one which the taxpayers actually pay for!


 
Yes, you could look at it lots of ways. Depends on your outlook and generosity of spirit I suppose.

And by the way, being a taxpayer doesn't entitle you to everything you might like, anytime you want.


----------



## Vanilla (8 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> ...please tell me that the demise of the celtic tiger has meant that some (and in fairness, I do mean only some) of the chancers charging exorbitant prices for food that was at best average have learnt their lesson?


 
Depends what you mean by exorbitant. We went to Out of the Blue, had an absolutely gorgeous meal with starters, main course and a very nice bottle of wine for two just under €100. Some of the best seafood I've ever had, absolutely fresh and really tasty.

But equally you can get fresh fish and chips from a local takeaway and sit on the harbour to enjoy as we saw many people doing and wash it down afterwards in one of the local pubs. 



Lex Foutish said:


> Dingle town is nice to walk around but I much prefer to be out west around Ballyferriter. Every time I go out around there, I see something I haven't seen before. And you'll always meet someone from Cork.


 
I like the best of both worlds- go for a hike on Slea Head, take in Coumenoole beach and dinner/drinks in Dingle.

And you definitely always meet someone from Cork- always a pleasure.


----------



## Caveat (8 Jun 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Depends what you mean by exorbitant.


 
I suppose it's a bit meaningless alright. If the food was superb I'd have no problem at all paying that amount for what you describe - in fact I'd probably pay more TBH.

Don't get me wrong, we had some fantastic food in Dingle - but we also had a couple of very ordinary meals - basically pub grub masquerading as 'fine dining'. Edible, but worth no more than €7-8 per main and certainly not the €20 odd we paid for it.  

Anyway, glad you enjoyed your meal Vanilla!

_Out of the Blue_ eh? Is that the place directly facing the harbour, with painted blue stone walls, fairly rustic, kind of earthy and continental looking? Something like you might see in Britanny?

If so, loved it too - had a great meal there.


----------



## Vanilla (8 Jun 2010)

Out of the Blue was featured in the Irish Times this saturday- see this link-

[broken link removed]

There is a photo- you may have to click on past the first photo that appears.


----------



## Caveat (8 Jun 2010)

Yep, that's the place Vanilla.


----------



## thedaras (8 Jun 2010)

Staples said:


> Yes, you could look at it lots of ways. Depends on your outlook and generosity of spirit I suppose.
> 
> And by the way, being a taxpayer doesn't entitle you to everything you might like, anytime you want.




Where did I say being a taxpayer entitles me to everything I might like and anytime I want it?

Reality is they are entitled to this service and those who provide it are supposed to provide it, not only when and if it suits them.
They are actually paid to do it!!

Generosity of spirit!! LOL tell that to those who leave others out to dry at the slightest whim.
Hilarious..


----------



## thedaras (8 Jun 2010)

Others may bring in other subjects here to get some point or other across,but hey lets try to keep to the original post of "good news"!!
Leaving cert starts tomorrow,and the sun isint splitting the trees! Now thats good news.


----------



## burger1979 (8 Jun 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> Wasn't this meant to be a good news thread. That recently purchased tin of gloss paint for all the internal doors will now sit in the shed until all these games are over. I've only been naggin' about them since May '09


 
Sue........you sound like the wife (your not my wife are you???), also only one tele in the house so its going to be wall to wall soccer action for the next month. 

but on another good note the baby in the tummy is kicking like a good thing, great to feel it through the tummy.


----------



## Staples (8 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> Reality is they are entitled to this service and those who provide it are supposed to provide it, not only when and if it suits them.
> They are actually paid to do it!!


 
If services of this nature are not being provided, it's not because the people providing them are sitting on their hands as an alternative. Resources allocated to these services are always prone to cuts in tight fiscal circumstances and if services are restricted as a consequence, it's not the fault of those who deliver them. Were you brave enough to remind them they were only doing their job at the time your mother was being helped?

No, didn't think so.


----------



## Homer (8 Jun 2010)

I thought this was supposed to be a good news thread.

There are lots of 'let's have a rant' threads.  This is not supposed to be one of them.

Homer


----------



## thedaras (8 Jun 2010)

Staples said:


> If services of this nature are not being provided, it's not because the people providing them are sitting on their hands as an alternative.Resources allocated to these services are always prone to cuts in tight fiscal circumstances and if services are restricted as a consequence, it's not the fault of those who deliver them.Were you brave enough to remind them they were only doing their job at the time your mother was being helped?
> 
> No, didn't think so.



Oh were you there?? Because I wasn't..

Would I have to be "*brave *" to ask someone to carry out their duties?

All I can say folks ,is "theres always one"!

Staples,may I suggest you let off your steam somewhere else...this thread is about good news,if you want to continue moaning about some percieved wrong ,well good luck to you,start your own thread,and leave the rest of us in peace.


----------



## thedaras (8 Jun 2010)

Homer said:


> I thought this was supposed to be a good news thread.
> 
> There are lots of 'let's have a rant' threads.  This is not supposed to be one of them.
> 
> Homer



Exactly,however some people do not get it,even though its staring them in the face..now wheres the MODS...


----------



## fizzelina (9 Jun 2010)

My good news is I'm off work on Friday and throwing a party on Saturday for my boyfriend's birthday. So a long weekend of friends, celebrating, helium balloons, tasty food, drink and cake to look forward to


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jun 2010)

My glass is half full ....


----------



## Purple (9 Jun 2010)

Welfarite said:


> My glass is half full ....



Mine is over flowing


----------



## casiopea (9 Jun 2010)

Ive been trying to potty-train my 2 year old.  All the books go on about encouraging and praising when she does something right or that you want to enforce.  Well last night she sat her teddy on the potty and she started cheering, whooping and jumping around.  It really made me laugh.  Clearly Im overdoing the positive re-inforcement.

My funny 2 year old is my good news everyday.


----------



## Firefly (9 Jun 2010)

casiopea said:


> ive been trying to potty-train my 2 year old. All the books go on about encouraging and praising when she does something right or that you want to enforce. Well last night she sat her teddy on the potty and she started cheering, whooping and jumping around. It really made me laugh. Clearly im overdoing the positive re-inforcement.
> 
> My funny 2 year old is my good news everyday.


 
lol!


----------



## Firefly (9 Jun 2010)

Our first (20 months) is all huggy at the moment. When I am putting her to bed she latches on to me and burries her head in my neck/shoulder and it's soo nice.


----------



## Staples (9 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> this thread is about good news,


 
It'd be good news if you actually developed an informed opinion on the delivery of public services instead of just ranting to suit your own agenda.

On the other hand, if it makes you happy......


----------



## thedaras (9 Jun 2010)

Those of us who can read the title of this post will continue to post our good news..oh waitaminute...maybe, just maybe thats the issue..some people hate when others have fun..or have good things happening in their lives..they just don't want to hear/read about it.Whats that called now....
There IS always one...


----------



## Mpsox (9 Jun 2010)

My 3 year old has her playschool sports day tomorrow, she was practising and practising her egg and spoon race at home for an hour last night and had me walking around the kitchen with a clove of garlic on a spoon with her. Worth it for the big "huggie and kissie" I got afterwards. And, if all goes to plan, she'll have a little sister or brother just after Christmas. Throw in a bonus at work (yes, they seem to be back happening again) and it's been a good week so far

So I'm in a good mood and damm the naysayers !!


----------



## thedaras (9 Jun 2010)

Wow..that all sounds so great..brought a smile to my face.,
 The "huggie and kissie",so cute.And does remind us of those precious moments in our lives.


----------



## Staples (9 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> Those of us who can read the title of this post will continue to post our good news..oh waitaminute...maybe, just maybe thats the issue..some people hate when others have fun..or have good things happening in their lives..they just don't want to hear/read about it.Whats that called now....
> There IS always one...


 
Sorry, I forgot that not just grown-ups use the internet. Won't happen again.


----------



## thedaras (9 Jun 2010)

Draw your own conclusion posters..


----------



## BillK (9 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> What a horrible way to look at things!


 

The really good news is that I have been retired since March 1997, can afford to go on holiday where and when we want, and am having a great time!!


----------



## Marion (9 Jun 2010)

Mpsox said:
			
		

> Throw in a bonus at work (yes, they seem to be back happening again)



That's wonderful news. What part of the public sector do you work in? Just general area. Not looking for your specific job.

Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Jun 2010)

Firefly said:


> Our first (20 months) is all huggy at the moment. When I am putting her to bed she latches on to me and burries her head in my neck/shoulder and it's soo nice.


 
You're such an oul' softie, Firefly!


----------



## Niall M (10 Jun 2010)

We won our championship by a point and i got the winning score. Junior C football all the way....


----------



## Deiseblue (10 Jun 2010)

Marion said:


> That's wonderful news. What part of the public sector do you work in? Just general area. Not looking for your specific job.
> 
> Marion


 
I always thought bonuses were more a Private Sector thing ?

Whatever it's good news , as long as it's not the Banking sector where the  bonus schemes incentivised risk taking leading to disaster.


----------



## Mpsox (10 Jun 2010)

Marion said:


> That's wonderful news. What part of the public sector do you work in? Just general area. Not looking for your specific job.
> 
> Marion


 
one of those American multinationals who raced to the bottom all those years ago and relocated here


----------



## Firefly (10 Jun 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> You're such an oul' softie, Firefly!


 
How about this - A few weeks ago I saw a mother and son (3ish) on a bus. She kissed his forehead, lips and both cheeks and hugged him. He kissed her & hugged her back the same way. A very heart-lifting moment.


----------



## Caveat (10 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> ... the Banking sector where the bonus schemes incentivised risk taking leading to disaster.


 
Indeed. The same risktaking that the crutch of the public sector, the trade union movement, were only too happy to attempt to profit from (and thus indirectly encourage) at the time.


----------



## Deiseblue (10 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> Indeed. The same risktaking that the crutch of the public sector, the trade union movement, were only too happy to attempt to profit from (and thus indirectly encourage) at the time.


 
A very general comment , could you provide some examples of Trade Unions attempting to profit from Private Sector bonus schemes ?


----------



## TarfHead (10 Jun 2010)

Wife heads off, with the kids, tomorrow to visit her sister in Cork - back Sunday.

House to myself. World Cup + 3 rugby internationals + GAA Championship matches.

Fathers Day comes early  !


----------



## Deiseblue (10 Jun 2010)

Waterford's own Mario Rosenstock ( of the Tramore Rosenstocks , don't you know ! ) has a World Cup related show - Special 1 TV starting on the 11th at 10.30 on BBC 3.

Should be good fun.


----------



## Sunny (10 Jun 2010)

TarfHead said:


> Wife heads off, with the kids, tomorrow to visit her sister in Cork - back Sunday.
> 
> House to myself. World Cup + 3 rugby internationals + GAA Championship matches.
> 
> Fathers Day comes early  !


 
That is nice!


----------



## Caveat (10 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> ...could you provide some examples of Trade Unions attempting to profit from Private Sector bonus schemes ?


 
No, I couldn't, because it's not what I'm claiming as well you know.

My good news? Still in love, holiday looming and despite everything, it's still a beautiful world - it's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## Deiseblue (10 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> No, I couldn't, because it's not what I'm claiming as well you know.
> 
> My good news? Still in love, holiday looming and despite everything, it's still a beautiful world - it's all a matter of perspective.




Quite honestly , I have no idea what you are claiming.

Could be construed as good news for me I suppose.


----------



## Caveat (10 Jun 2010)

FYI deiselblue:

http://www.independent.ie/business/...ys-dearly-for-its-faith-in-banks-1841425.html

...but I assume since it was in the Indo the entire story is a fabrication


----------



## Deiseblue (10 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> FYI deiselblue:
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/business/...ys-dearly-for-its-faith-in-banks-1841425.html
> 
> ...but I assume since it was in the Indo the entire story is a fabrication


 
Jeez , Caveat.

How tenuous is that ?

How in the name of God can Trade Unions influence a Bank Board in terms of any bonus scheme they implement , you really are stretching on this one !


----------



## Firefly (10 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> FYI deiselblue:
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/business/...ys-dearly-for-its-faith-in-banks-1841425.html
> 
> ...but I assume since it was in the Indo the entire story is a fabrication


 
Interesting story. No wonder the unions were not advocating strikes - they probably don't have enough money to cover the high wages..

Aaanyway, back on topic. Weather's good for the weekend = being outdoors


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2010)

Well that was funny ,so thats good news.


----------



## Caveat (10 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Jeez , Caveat.
> 
> How tenuous is that ?
> 
> How in the name of God can Trade Unions influence a Bank Board in terms of any bonus scheme they implement , you really are stretching on this one !


 


Read post #64 again. Carefully this time.

Risk taking is the operative phrase here. Nothing to do with bonuses.

Anyway - are you sure about that weather now Firefly? 'cos the missus is mad for it. I think she's allergic to being indoors!


----------



## Sunny (10 Jun 2010)

Firefly said:


> Aaanyway, back on topic. Weather's good for the weekend = being outdoors


 
Thats crazy talk. World Cup, GAA, Rugby. Why would anyone leave the house apart from a beer run and even then you can get it delivered!


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2010)

Caveat, don't let them drag you into it!!
Some people are not very good at hearing good news and just want to drag things down..
It must be very difficult for them to live like that ,so they have to try make others as miserable..
On the other hand ,the good news is,they are just confirming what some of us already know....


----------



## Deiseblue (10 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> Caveat, don't let them drag you into it!!
> Some people are not very good at hearing good news and just want to drag things down..
> It must be very difficult for them to live like that ,so they have to try make others as miserable..
> On the other hand ,the good news is,they are just confirming what some of us already know....



Absolutely Caveat , don't let the b**tards grind you down ( whoever they  
 are !)

Anyway, World Cup kicks off tomorrow.
USA,Algeria and Slovenia jerseys   - check
Henri " Le Voleur " T shirt - check
Paddy Power a/c - primed and ready
Best seat in local earmarked
Dog house - cleaned and aired


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Absolutely Caveat , don't let the *b**tards* grind you down ( whoever they
> are !)



Check out the rules...

2) Absolutely no bad language or profanities
We have a zero tolerance approach to bad language. If you use bad language, you will get a warning and your post will be removed. *We don't allow self-censored expletives either such as f**k or sh1t.*


----------



## Deiseblue (10 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> Check out the rules...
> 
> 2) Absolutely no bad language or profanities
> We have a zero tolerance approach to bad language. If you use bad language, you will get a warning and your post will be removed. *We don't allow self-censored expletives either such as f**k or sh1t.*



For Gods sake - go out and hire a sense of humour!

Is b**stard a profanity ?, last time I checked it meant someone born out wedlock.


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2010)

Good news...Holidays are booked and we only have to wait Five weeks


----------



## Sunny (10 Jun 2010)

You are wrecking the good news buzz....


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> For Gods sake - go out and hire a sense of humour!
> 
> Is b**stard a profanity ?, last time I checked it meant someone born out wedlock.



Definitely wrecking the good news buzz.


----------



## DonDub (10 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> For Gods sake - go out and hire a sense of humour!
> 
> Is b**stard a profanity ?, last time I checked it meant someone born out wedlock.



Disappointing but not surprising use of language.
Of a dinosaur age and offensive to those "born out of wedlock".


----------



## Deiseblue (10 Jun 2010)

Lighten up !

I never realised that people could be so thin skinned.

Try living in the real world , if you considered my language profane I strongly suggest that you never leave the house again or watch tv as I suspect the shock may kill you.


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2010)

In the real world using words such as you have done to label those "born out of wedlock" is unacceptable. Obviously not in your world though ,surprise.. surprise...

By the way why did you put asterix in place of letters if you thought it was acceptable?


----------



## Deiseblue (10 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> In the real world using words such as you have done to label those "born out of wedlock" is unacceptable. Obviously not in your world though ,surprise.. surprise...
> 
> By the way why did you put asterix in place of letters if you thought it was acceptable?



You are totally taking my quotation of a much used phrase totally out of context for your own ends .

Setting yourself up as an arbitrer of what is acceptable in posts is not your function. 

If you have issues take it up with the moderator.

Knowing that you are like a dog with a bone when your sensibilities have been offended this is my last post on this subject


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> You are totally taking my quotation of a much used phrase totally out of context for your own ends .
> 
> Setting yourself up as an arbitrer of what is acceptable in posts is not your function.
> 
> ...


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2010)

Good news, English paper two went really well for my son today.


----------



## MrMan (10 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> Originally Posted by Deiseblue
> *For Gods sake - go out and hire a sense of humour!
> *
> *Is b**stard a profanity ?, last time I checked it meant someone born out wedlock.*
> ...



I would conclude that although good news is the order of the day, people can't let go of certain issues that rankle with them. This tit for tat posting that nit picks at each others choice of words in order to win an argument is futile but we all engage in it from time to time. 
I think the way people write their posts can make them seem a little stuffy even if that is not how they are out here in the real world. 

Good news: I've completed a year in an honest job (but I'm hanging to get back to peddling property).


----------



## Purple (10 Jun 2010)

mpsox said:


> one of those american multinationals who raced to the bottom all those years ago and relocated here



Lol


----------



## Firefly (11 Jun 2010)

Golf last night in glorious sunshine and think (hope) I have sorted my swing (again).


----------



## BOXtheFOX (11 Jun 2010)

Mrs B won two free premium tickets to the Taste of Dublin Festival this weekend with €20 worth of florins to spend each....


----------



## delgirl (11 Jun 2010)

I am approaching, ehem, the half century and saw my first ever live Hedgehog in the garden.  What a fantastic little creature - made my year!


----------



## burger1979 (11 Jun 2010)

the world cup starts today oh joy of joys i will look forward to the giles and dunphy confrontations on the tele


----------



## TarfHead (11 Jun 2010)

burger1979 said:


> the world cup starts today oh joy of joys i will look forward to the giles and dunphy confrontations on the tele


 
.. and the return of Apres Match  ! This year they should be on RTE Player too.


----------



## burger1979 (11 Jun 2010)

Mario rosenstock is doing his special one skits for itv or bbc cant remember which one, seen them on setanta before they were good. apres match i think has faded over the years, still some laughs in it but not as strong as before. i think when the done the last world cup (could have been the euros) they would do it live after the match and you could tell that the lines had just been made up and didnt really work tbh


----------



## TarfHead (11 Jun 2010)

burger1979 said:


> Mario rosenstock is doing his special one skits for itv or bbc cant remember which one, seen them on setanta before they were good. apres match i think has faded over the years, still some laughs in it but not as strong as before. i think when the done the last world cup (could have been the euros) they would do it live after the match and you could tell that the lines had just been made up and didnt really work tbh


 
A bad Apres Match sketch would always be my choice over watching anything involving ITV Sport  ! Unless you're into car crashes  ?


----------



## Latrade (11 Jun 2010)

MrMan said:


> This tit for tat posting


 
I say! That's just filth! MODS!


The good news is, that generally speaking, even when there is good news there's always something to have a moan about as demonstrated right here.  Or even better good news is that in a few years we could have A Taoiseach Eamon Gilmore and President Bertie Ahern. Now we really will have something to groan about then.


----------



## Deiseblue (11 Jun 2010)

TarfHead said:


> A bad Apres Match sketch would always be my choice over watching anything involving ITV Sport  ! Unless you're into car crashes  ?



It's on BBC 3 tonight at 10.30


----------



## Ancutza (11 Jun 2010)

> but on another good note the baby in the tummy is kicking like a good thing, great to feel it through the tummy.


 
We've got one of those too! Due in September. It's the business to feel them kick isn't it?

My little girl turns 3 next week on the same day as her aunty turns 30-ahem-something.

My other good news is that after a one day delay I finally get the heck out of Bucharest tomorrow morning for the long drive home to see my girls (and the bump of course!).


----------



## MANTO (11 Jun 2010)

Went to self service in Tesco, scanned a bottle of Champagne I got for tomorrow nite, should have been 50euro, scanned at 10euro. Didnt feel bad in the slightest as i was short changed a few weeks ago and only noticed when i got home


----------



## Homer (12 Jun 2010)

Went to see The Importance of Being Earnest today.  Most enjoyable outing.  Wilde was a genius (as he was so fond of telling everyone).

Homer


----------

